# Success with methods for choosing the sex?



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone have any advice here? My dh is desperate for a boy (he loves our dds but he really wants a boy). I've read some info on choosing the sex based on position and ttc at the end of an ovulatory period rather than begining or middle. Anyone have any method that they feel was successful for them?


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

We used the Shettles Method to concieve a boy (with success). We really didn't care if we had a boy or a girl but we just kind of picked boy since we already had a boy. It was kind of like a science experiment..."lets see if we can make a boy again!".
Look into the Shettles Method. They say it is easier to make a boy than a girl


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

I have been looking into this as well. We actually had our beautiful dd after an attempt for a boy using the shettles method.
I have been going to www.in-gender.com lately just to check out methods for ttc a certain sex. There are forums on there and the info is very interesting. You may want to check it out. It seems like there is a lot more to it than just timing and position. Body pH, cervical fluid, etc come in to play. Plus, there are supplements you can take to sway the chances. Good luck. We are going to have an attempt in Feb to make a Scorpio boy. I guess, it is really up to god, but its interesting to try.


----------



## mamaonthefarm (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, in-gender.com is an amazing website with so much info that your head will be spinning. It is overwhelming but fascinating. They say that Shettles has a fairly big failure rate. They talk about everything from PH to moon phases (ions given out for different sexes). Search around on it and you'll find lists of people who have had successes (and their methods) with ttc certain sex. Good luck!


----------

